# Bryant gas furnace internal water leak....



## sgthvac (Apr 15, 2007)

naexec,

Sounds like the secondary heat exchanger is leaking at a seam. You would have to check about the warranty, but Bryant normally has at least a 20 yr wnty on the heat exchanger. You really should contact your local contractor to be better way your options. With a 14 yr old furnace you might be better off upgrading your system depending on what your local contractor charges to replace the heat exchanger if that is indeed the problem. When your system is 14 yrs old, the decision is how much money do I drop into it? It's like a car with a 100,000 miles do you repair or trade it in? Just so you know ave. life of furnaces is 15-20yrs, ac is 10-15.


----------



## JackA (Oct 4, 2008)

*Bryant leaks water*

This is condensation in the furnace heat exchanger that is collected in that cover the hose connects to. The problem is the factory original is pot metal that has corroded and is leaking. Get it replaced immediately before that water gets to the electrical and electronics. I did it myself, takes a little effort, but if handy at all, can be done. The new one is a composite, so should last forever. For reference, this is mounted to the back wall in the gas valve area, about 8 or so inches high, about 12 inches wide, maybe 1 1/2 inches deep.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Bryants of that vintage are now subject to a class action law suit.

Bryant is giving special court ordered discounts. Call a Bryant dealer to see if you qualify for a new unit.


----------



## JackA (Oct 4, 2008)

*Class-action*

Quite a gig these class-action lawyers got - they get BIG bucks, the consumer rarely gets anything of real value......


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

JackA said:


> Quite a gig these class-action lawyers got - they get BIG bucks, the consumer rarely gets anything of real value......


 
Regardless of what lawyers get it's probably covered Just check it out.

The failure could be life threatening.


----------



## notarascal (Nov 25, 2008)

*Bryant leaker*

I noticed water leaking from the base of my eight year old Bryant 90+ furnace about a week ago. I called the tech who installed it and he found that the secondary heat exchanger was leaking due to corrosion. He installed the replacement provided by Bryant under warranty. By the end of the day the replacement unit was leaking. The tech came back today and found the cheapo schmutz used to glue the tubes in place was bad (one tube had no sealant at all). He called Bryant and they sent a replacement out to the house via courrier. The tech installed the replacement. It's been running for 6 hours and guess what... the replacement for the replacement is leaking. I'll be calling the tech tomorrow. I think it's time to have this unit pulled out and a new furnace installed. We'll see how "Hospitable" Bryant is with their warranty. I sure don't trust their products. The G.E. that this thing replaced was 20 years old and never gave us a problem. The only reason I replaced the G.E. was so I could eliminate the chimney flue to accomodate some remodeling. What a pain in the behind.
:wallbash:


----------

